

Hosts of ‘Car Talk’ to Retire After 35 Years of Automotive Banter - smd4
http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/06/08/hosts-of-car-talk-to-retire-after-35-years-of-automotive-banter/?hp

======
davewicket
oh please

